# Not sure what to do....



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a pigeon (feral) and his little butt hole is swollen (can't think of a more proper description).

Does anyone have any idea on what would cause this? Is there a herbal supplement that would help the swelling go down?

When the pigeon is standing there, at times his tail will go up and down like he is trying to pass a stone.

It was a crazy day today because I also caught a pigeon with a scissored beak tonight. I did not notice any canker. I am a little confused how he lasted this long out there with the way his beak is. The bottom beak is a little soft.

The other day a feral took shelter under my patio, not unusual I have regulars that seem to hang out. He looked fine but the 3rd night I found him under the patio chair, so I caught him and put him n a carrier on heat. He died that night.

I'm a little frustrated and baffled. 

Any thoughts on the one with the swelling would be appreciated.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Possibly cloacal canker .. look for one of Warrie's posts recently with a pics of this. 

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Checked out the thread, pretty nasty pictures.

I did clean the pij because I thought it was poop originally. After I got him cleaned up that's when I noticed it was swollen. It's uniform and no blood, nothing like Warriec's pictures.

I can get him started on canker meds.

Thank you,
Kim


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

After i took the photos the baby died. I guess mine was the last stage. I have a baby with the same situ which i will post a picture sometime later. this looks nicer but its still canker i think


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Another baby. This time on its tail area


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Terry please educate me, Could that also be a herniated Cloaca? I am stumped on this one. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIppy,
Can you post some pictures?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Warriec, again, make sure and apply the Metronidazole cream on the outside
in addition to treating orally. Interesting that there is a yellowish caste visible
at the site.

Hope all goes well w/your bird, Kippy, sorry to hear about your ferals having
some problems. Do you basically have the same group hanging at your house
regularly? If so, you might want to consider something stronger than the 
herbal flock treatments. Sounds like they are having canker eruptions.

Hope all goes well w/the one you are currently treating for vent/cloacal canker.
Please keep us posted and pics if you have time.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> Hey Terry please educate me, Could that also be a herniated Cloaca? I am stumped on this one.
> 
> Cindy


I suppose it could be, Cindy. I've not seen a prolapse in such a young bird, but that doesn't mean it doesn't or can't happen. I think most of us jumped on the canker wagon because that is fairly common. 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> I have a pigeon (feral) and his little butt hole is swollen (can't think of a more proper description).
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on what would cause this? Is there a herbal supplement that would help the swelling go down?
> 
> ...




Hi Kippy, 


Can you post some well focused close ups of this?


Swollen or clogged Vents can occur from various troubles...

Is the Vent inflamed? or normal skin color? Is it yellowish?


Are there any poops getting through? and if so, would you describe them? Color, consistancy, size, how many in 24 hours? ( if you keep him on a white Towell it is easier to see and count the Poops, change the towell each night)


Is this Pigeon eating or interested in eating?

Interested in drinking?

How does their Crop seem? empty, part empty, fullish, sodden, or?


Phil
l v


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

The pij passed the next day. The swelling was a normal skin color. The droppings looked like mashed peas and there was no formed droppings. Not sure how much he was eating and drinking. His food was scattered so I know he was in it. I never know if I'm working 8 or 12 hours when I go to work so I always leave them with food and water. He wasn't a skinny bird, his keel bone wasn't protruding. It did not look like any of Warriec's pictures. No odd discoloration just swollen. 

Our temperatures are starting to drop at night. It seems routine around my backyard when the weather changes I have pijes showing up. A little nervous and bummed out right now. Nervous on what I'm going to find next and bummed I lost two this week.

Really curious on what the different causes are for the vent to swell. I had one a long time ago but I took that pij to a rehabber. Since then, one rehabber does not take pigeons or doves anymore. Another rehabber told me she plans on cutting back on pigeons. We have another rehabber but I have not been there in a long time. Last time I was there though she was so overwhelmed with pigeons I felt bad for bringing her another one.

You know I could not think of that word for the life of me on my post (VENT).


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Kippy, 


I don't know..

See if you can gently massage or explore the Vent and it's aperature, just useing warm finger tips, and see if it is holding content inside the cavity there...or, if it is 'just' that the vent itself is swollen in some way.


What about the 'White' component, the Urates, of the 'poops'?



Phil
l v


----------

